# Úrvezető



## franknagy

Ez a szó még az automobil megjelenése körül keletkezett. A hivatásos sofőrök becsmérelték vele a gazdag de rosszul vezető autótulajdonosokat.
*Szerintetek elavult-e ez a szó?*
A "mazsola" hasonló jelentésű, de benne vagy az is, hogy még nem száradt meg a tinta jogosítványán.
Ez sem 21. századi szó.
Mi a 21. századi megfelelőjük?


----------



## tomtombp

Az úrvezető számomra elavult és mindössze annyit jelent: nem hivatásos sofőr.

Én a mazsolát és a vasárnapi autóst használom a nyomdafestéket tűrők közül.
Egyiket sem feltétlenül a friss jogsisokra, nem az számít. Egy kalapos, magát a kocsiban kényelmetlenül érző teleaggatott lógós, kormányra ráfekvős gyengébbik nem képviselője (bocs, de Magyarországon a tapasztalataim alapján sajnos ez utóbbi is beletartozik) több gondot tud okozni, mint a friss jogsis, aki autóban nőtt fel.
Lényeg, hogy feltartják a forgalmat, nem veszik fel a forgalom ütemét és fogalmuk sincs a körülöttük zajló eseményekről.


----------



## Zsanna

Az értelmező szótár szerint az _úrvezető_ a saját autóját vezető illetőt jelöli. 
Szerintem jelentheti ugyan azt amit írsz, frank, de én inkább tréfás stílusban tudom elképzelni. (Kicsit pöffeszkedő vagy magával eltelt lehet az illető, esetleg nincs is tudatában annak, hogy igazából "mi folyik körülötte", hogy mi a szokás az utakon, de nem azért, mert képtelen rá, hanem csak azért, mert olyan helyzetbe csöppent, amit nem ismer.) Szóval lehet mazsola is egyúttal, de nem ez a lényeg benne.
Alapvetően régies, hiszen ez a társadalmi jelenség már nem létezik, de ettől még lehet, hogy valaki mégis erre emlékezteti a beszélőt, aki használja.


----------

